

Ask HN: How to you archive inspiring design? - stephanos2k

Every time I see great web design - from a button to a complete landing page - I want to archive it in order to look at it later and receive inspiration from it when I design myself.<p>I started using bookmarks for this, but it has become to much to handle and pages vanish now and then. I tried Kippt which is awesome for saving screenshots from Dribbble, but not so good for actual web pages.<p>How do you archive inspiring design?<p>EDIT: Of course it should be really easy to browse, via tags and colour.
======
sa1f
Pinboard's great and fast and offers an archival account for $25/year.
[https://pinboard.in/signup/](https://pinboard.in/signup/)

------
cdvonstinkpot
Try Mozilla Archive Format: [http://maf.mozdev.org/](http://maf.mozdev.org/)

------
Ashuu
I use Scrapbook Plus addon for mozilla and evernote web clipper on chrome.

